# Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006



## Anglerboard-Team (24. Juli 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Hoffentlich  kommt man beim Punkt Harmonisierung der Landesfischereigesetze endlich mal zu dem Konsenz, die Vorteile für die Angler aus jedem Gesetz zu einem einheitlichen Bundesgesetz zu übernehmen. Mir fiele dazu auf Anhieb eine einheitliche Regelung zur Schleppfischerei und eine einheitliche Regelung zur Nachtangelei ein. Euch fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein ....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Einfallen würde mir da noch viel mehr, das stimmt )

Ob nach der Föderalismusreform da allerdings wirklich was zu machen ist, wo gerade auch in diesem Bereich die Länder zukünftig mehr Kopetenzen haben werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Zudem kommt es dann drauf an, welche Länder sich da durchsetzen können:
Solche wie Brandenburg, Schleswig Holstein oder Brandenburg, wo es Urlaubsangelscheiune gibt oder das Angeln auf Friedfische ohne Schein möglich ist, oder auch wie Niedrsachsen, wo man laut Gesetz gar keinen Schein oder Prüfung braucht (dass man es faktisch trotzdem braucht liegt dort nur an den Gewässerbesitzern/vereinen/VDSF!!).

Oder ob sich Länder wie Bayern, Thüringen oder Baden - Württemberg durchsetzen, mit Prüfungszwang, Pflichtstunden, Nachtangelverbot etc....

Der Schuß "Harmonisierung" kann da nämlich dann auch nach hinten losgehen......


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

@Thomas9904
Solche wie Brandenburg, Schleswig Holstein oder Brandenburg, wo es Urlaubsangelscheiune gibt oder das Angeln auf Friedfische ohne Schein möglich ist, oder auch wie Niedrsachsen, wo man laut Gesetz gar keinen Schein oder Prüfung braucht (dass man es faktisch trotzdem braucht liegt dort nur an den Gewässerbesitzern/vereinen/VDSF!!).

- In Nieders. laut Gesetz kein Schein/ Prüfung erforderlich?
-War mir bis dato unbekannt!
- Haste evtl. Material drüber oder vielleicht nen Link?

Möchte das gern meinem Vereinsvorsitzenden mal um die Ohren hauen.
(Bin gebürtig aus NRW und hatte dort auch die SF-Prüfung abgelegt, wurde aber bei meinem Umzug nach NS dazu "genötigt", die SF-Prüfung
nach - Niedersachsenart- erneut abzulegen)|gr: 
-Die Schnapsnasen und Torfköppe kauf ich mir!

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Ganz einfach:
Das Landesfischereigesetz Niedersachsen schreibt keinen Schein/Prüfung vor, Personalausweis und Erlaubniskarte reichen:



> § 57 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> 
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24 , 25 ) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein *oder *einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.



Hoffe geholfen zu haben ))))


----------



## Knispel (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Thomas,
denn schreib den § 57 (2) und den Rest auch noch dazu. Du brauchst eine Prüfung wenn Du einen für Niedersachsen nicht vorgeschriebenen Fischereischein haben musst ( z.B. für andere Bundesländer )
(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein ist nicht erforderlich:
1. bei Anwesenheit des Berechtigten oder eines Beauftragten des Berechtigten,
2. bei Fischereiwettbewerben und Prüfungen, die von einer anerkannten Vereinigung von Sportfischern (§ 54 Abs. 1) oder einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband (§ 54 Abs. 3) veranstaltet werden.

*§ 58*
(1) Der Fischereierlaubnisschein (§ 57) muss folgende Angaben enthalten:
1. den Namen dessen, der die Fischereierlaubnis erteilt, sowie seine Unterschrift oder die seines Bevollmächtigten,
2. den Namen, den Vornamen und die Anschrift des Erlaubnisinhabers,
3. den Tag der Ausstellung und die Dauer der Fischereierlaubnis,
4. die Gewässer oder Gewässerstrecken, auf die sich die Erlaubnis erstreckt, 
5. die zugelassenen Fanggeräte und Fahrzeuge.
(2) Der zuständige Minister wird ermächtigt, durch Verordnung vorzuschreiben, dass für die Fischereierlaubnisscheine bestimmte Muster zu verwenden sind.

*§ 59*
(1) Personen mit Haupt Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen, die
1. das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
2. eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband oder die vorgeschriebene Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland oder die Prüfung als Berufsfischer abgelegt haben,
hat die Gemeinde ihres Wohnsitzes auf Antrag einen Fischereischein als Lichtbildausweis auszustellen. Der Fischereischein gilt für unbeschränkte Zeit.
(2) Personen, die mindestens drei Jahre als Küstenfischer tätig waren und das für die Führung eines Fischereifahrzeugs erforderliche Patent besitzen, kann ein Fischereischein auch ohne Prüfung ausgestellt werden.
(3) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,
1. die entmündigt sind oder unter vorläufiger Vormundschaft stehen,
2. die gröblich oder wiederholt gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts oder des Tierschutzrechts verstoßen haben.
(4) Treten Umstände nachträglich ein, deretwegen der Fischereischein versagt werden könnte, oder werden sie der Gemeinde nachträglich bekannt, so kann diese den Fischereischein für ungültig erklären und einziehen.

@Dorschbremse,
die haben Dich dort ganz gut über den tisch gezogen. deine Prüfung und deinen Fischereischein hätte im vollen Umfange anerkannt werden müssen......


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

-Und zwar in voller Länge!

Habe die ´Torfköppe` mit der Sachlage konfrontiert, der Wortwechsel anschließend war -wie von mir erwartet- nicht druckreif, jedoch was für meinen Anwalt. 
Gut, daß es Rechtsschutzversicherungen gibt.

Davon abgesehen, der Verein ist für mich gestorben!

Danke Thomas, Dein Hinweis hat mir die Augen geöffnet!!|good:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Hmmm naa toll für uns hier in SH kann das ja eigentlich alles nurnoch schlechter werden , zur zeit ist unser Fischereigesetz
Ja richtiger Luxus wenn ich das so mit den anderen Vergleich ...

Keine vorgeschriebene Rutenzahl , keine Vorgeschriebene Hakenanzahl , Schleppfischen erlaubt , Nachtangeln erlaubt usw ...

Und auch Schonzeiten sind sehr sinnvoll geregelt ... 
Als Beispiel die sache mit der Meerforelle die ja trotz Schonzeit beangelt werden darf , da die Schonzeit nur für gefärbte Fische gilt .


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

- Jep, da haste recht! Ich fahre gern zu Euch nach S-H.

Seht bloß zu, daß Ihr keine Selbstsüchtige, vergrämte Fangneider oder Weltver(schlimm)besserer in die Gremien Eurer Landesverbände bekommt!

Hier in NS gibts nur Berufsgratulanten, Bevormunder und Vereinsmeier, die man nun wirklich nicht als Interessenvertretung unserer Lieblingsbeschäftigung ansehen kann!#c


----------



## Knispel (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*



			
				Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:
			
		

> - Jep, da haste recht! Ich fahre gern zu Euch nach S-H.
> 
> Seht bloß zu, daß Ihr keine Selbstsüchtige, vergrämte Fangneider oder Weltver(schlimm)besserer in die Gremien Eurer Landesverbände bekommt!
> 
> Hier in NS gibts nur Berufsgratulanten, Bevormunder und Vereinsmeier, die man nun wirklich nicht als Interessenvertretung unserer Lieblingsbeschäftigung ansehen kann!#c


 
Das kommt mir irgent wie bekannt vor. Bei uns in Bremen ist auch das Durcheinander. Was Du auf dem Bremer Weserufer darfst ist auf der anderen Weserseite ( Niedersachsen ) nicht statthaft oder umgekehrt. Man muss sich immer das aussuchen, was man gerade benötigt. Wenn ich nur sehe, was die aus unserer neuen, seit dem 27.Mai in Kraft gesetzten Binnenfischereiverordnung gemacht haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Da scheint sich nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen einme Nord/Süd - Trennung anzubahnen.

Sollten meine Infos stimmen, wollen ie in B - W und Bayern jetzt noich eine Extra - Prüfung fürs Fliegenfischen einführen und damit alles noch weiter verkomplizieren, im Norden wollen sich wohl einige Länder am jetzt neugestalteten Recht in Brandenburg orientieren und alles einfacher machen, evtl. wie in Niedersachsen ganz ohne Schein aber mit vernünftigeren Verbänden.

Da wird dann zukünftig der (Angel)Urlauber vielleicht doch eherin den Norden fahren statt in Voralpenflüssen die Fliegenrute zu schwingen oder im Starnberger See Renken zu angeln oder auf Seeforellen zu schleppen.

Nach diesen Infos scheints also eher nix zu werden mit "Harmonisierung" der Ländregsetze.


----------



## Knispel (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Hallo Thomas,
ich kenne hier in der Nähe einen Meerforellenbach, da bekommst Du nur eine 
Gastkarte, wenn Du diese VdSF - Fliegenfischerprüfung ( Im Sportfischerpass Seite 4 ) hast ( was auch immer das ist ). Nur ist hier in Bremen niemand in der Lage, diesen Lehrgang nebst Prüfung durchzuführen, da unsere Oberangler nicht wissen wie sie das machen sollen, von denen kann keiner Fliegenfischen, wir haben hier zwar eine Fliegenfischerschule, der gute Mann würde das auch machen, nur lehnt der LFV Bremen dieses Kategorisch ab, da nur Verbände und keine Privatpersonen Prüfungen abnehmen dürften. Das ganze erinnert mich irgent wie an den "Hauptmann von Köpenik" . Ich kann dort jedenfalls nicht mehr angeln, weil ich diese komische Prüfung in meinem Heimatbundesland ablegen muss....mal sehen wenn die ebenfalls dort abgedruckte Spinnfischerprüfung eingeführt wird, ist doch auch eine Einnahmequelle für den Verband.
Die können soviel vereinfachen wie sie wollen, in den meisten Vereinen Bremens bekommst du aber nur eine Gastkarte, wenn du einen Fischereischein nebst Prüfung hast und Mitglied in einem VdSF - Verein bist. Da Du dieses mit dem "Deutschen Sportfischer Pass" nachweisen must und den hat nur der VdSF und nicht der DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Es ist zu befürchten, dass der VDSF mit seinen "engagierten" Landesverbänden im Süden dann mal soweit kommt, für das Angeln auf jede Fischart extra ne Prüfung zu verlangen, damit lässt sich dann noch mehr Kohle machen.....................

Das Schlimme ist (zumindest hier im Süden) dass dieser "Anglerverband" auch noch teilweise Gehör beim Gesetzgeber findet.

Noch schlimmer:
Dass die Angler aus den Vereinen, die ja über ihre Vorstände die VDSF - Leute mit bestimmen könn(t)en, nix dagegen tun sondern letztlich froh sind, wenns überhaupt jemand macht.

So gesehen ist vielleicht gar nicht schlecht wenns NICHT zu einer Harmonisierung kommt, damit wengistens ein gewisser "Wettbewerb" bestehen bleibt und die "Südländer" sehen können, dass es auch ganz anders geht....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Fliegenfischer Prüfung ? Prüfung zum Spinnfischen ???
Hakts bei denen oder was #q


----------



## Knispel (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

Das gibt es scheinbar bereits, ist ja im Sportfischerpass nebst Sportfischerprüfung abgedruckt zum Eintrag


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung  DAV 13/2006*

- Das mit den Vernünftigeren Verbänden ist und bleibt wohl eher Wunschdenken!

Mir erscheints, als ob immer jemand hinter den Büschen sitzt und guckt was gerade am besten läuft....

Nachtangeln geht gut........ wird Verboten/ Beschränkt
Boilies bringen Prachtkarpfen...wird Verboten/ Beschränkt

Aale, Salmoniden usw. werden besetzt/ wiederangesiedelt, beangelt werden dürfen sie nicht (ist Ok)- Die (Nebenerwerbs-) Fischer machen ihren Reibach damit (ungestraft)

Soll ich weitermachen........
Lieber nicht sonst versaue ich mir noch den ganzen Tag!#q 

Jeder Vereins- oder Verbandsvorsitzende scheint m.E. zu denken, daß man ihm mit jedem Ansitz an sein Eigentum gehen will.
Und genau dieses Besitzstandsdenken wird auch künftig wohl kaum aus den Köpfen der Verbände und Vereine zu tilgen sein.
Statt dessen wird nur noch mehr erwägt werden, wie wir Angler noch mehr geschröpft werden können!:c

@ Knispel- wenn´s so kommt, fahr ich zum FF lieber nach DK, dort gibt´s kaum solches Elitäres gehabe und abzocken tun die einen dort auch nicht!


----------

